# VCR to PC



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a MSI 7600GT Diamond Plus with a VIVO port I believe it is called, the port where you plug an adapter with Composite, S-video in and out ports and HDTV (Ypbpr?) out ports.

I have connected my VCR (VHS) player to the composite in, and have been trying to find a program that will capture the ideo (homemade so no copy protection or anything) But all the software I have tried doesnt work. Some websites I need WDM dirvers from Nvidia, what are they where do I get them?

Please try and help me without saying look at this site or this thread, because every site that I have seen on google does not work for me.

Thanks in advance
Jonathan

(Sorry if the thread is in the wrong board)


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Have you tried Windows Movie Maker? Or if you have Nero, it also captures video.


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have Nero 5, (from a CD I got free with a PC years ago) will that work?

Movie Maker in Vista and 7 do not seem to be able to capture from analog devices, it told me I had to connect the VCR through my DV camera (of which i dont have)
Thanks,


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

HERE'S a device that will work. Pricey - there are others. HERE's ANOTHER. These will have software.

The VCR signal is essentially a TV so you need software that can capture TV.


----------

